# Plow for a mahindra



## Danthedog (Feb 7, 2016)

Where can I get a snowplow for my 26xl mahindra?:laughing:


----------



## Danthedog (Feb 7, 2016)

*Mahindra*

Where can I buy a snow plow for a 26xl Mahindra?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

At the snow plow store.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I would assume that the dealer you got would be able to sell you something, but you know what happens when you assume. Are you wanting 3 point for the rear or something for the loader arms on front? I see you are non commercial, so I'm guessing this will be minimal use around the house? Dirt or paved surface that you will be plowing?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Tractor supply


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

The first picture on the Mahindra site for that model tractor shows it with a snow blower in place of the FEL. That would seem the ideal solution to me. Maybe it's price, I already know tractor stuff can cost like the dickens. Videos of them in action are on Youtube. It looks like they can really get the white stuff gone and out of the way. 
My guess on cost is somewhere between $3K and $4K for the blower which is less than what it cost to put plow blade on many pickup trucks and you don't have to park the tractor and get no use from it in the summer.



Danthedog;2112989 said:


> Where can I get a snowplow for my 26xl mahindra?:laughing:


----------



## Danthedog (Feb 7, 2016)

*Plow*



Ronald Foster;2113071 said:


> The first picture on the Mahindra site for that model tractor shows it with a snow blower in place of the FEL. That would seem the ideal solution to me. Maybe it's price, I already know tractor stuff can cost like the dickens. Videos of them in action are on Youtube. It looks like they can really get the white stuff gone and out of the way.
> My guess on cost is somewhere between $3K and $4K for the blower which is less than what it cost to put plow blade on many pickup trucks and you don't have to park the tractor and get no use from it in the summer.


I have a snowblower , but want a sow plow for dirt road and to clear for farm animals.dealer cannot get as fast as I want it. Thank you. John.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Danthedog;2112989 said:


> Where can I get a snowplow for my 26xl mahindra?:laughing:


I'm assuming your looking for a front pusher for loader arms, Why does it have to be Mahindra? Won't any front box blade of choice work. Should work for manure as well as snow. Even a bucket mount chain on.


----------



## Danthedog (Feb 7, 2016)

*Plow*

Yes, one that goes with it on the bucket arms.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Danthedog;2113638 said:


> Yes, one that goes with it on the bucket arms.


What is your location?


----------



## kfxgreenie (Feb 5, 2016)

What method does Mahindra use for loader attachments? Skid Steer Quick Attach, pin on, or something exclusive like the John Deere loaders?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

kfxgreenie;2113748 said:


> What method does Mahindra use for loader attachments? Skid Steer Quick Attach, pin on, or something exclusive like the John Deere loaders?


The size that I just looked at uses a skid steer QA system. The JD that I looked at had the same style unless you are referring to the Euro style J-hook system.


----------



## Danthedog (Feb 7, 2016)

Mass is my Location,the bucket , and forks, you drive into them and push two levers down to lock .very easy,because I'm in a wheelchair ,it's so easy for me the snow blower is a little more intrusive.


----------



## kfxgreenie (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah the John Deere J Hook is what i was referring too. Every manufacture should just use something standard. Either way have to be careful with an angle plow with a loader the size of that Mahindra 26 so you don't smoke something going to fast and tweak the loader arms.

http://www.hayspear.com/product/QAJ...300-400-quicktach-or-quick-attach-loader.html


----------



## kfxgreenie (Feb 5, 2016)

Danthedog;2113779 said:


> Mass is my Location,the bucket , and forks, you drive into them and push two levers down to lock .very easy,because I'm in a wheelchair ,it's so easy for me the snow blower is a little more intrusive.��


Sounds like SSQA so...start below. Do you have a front hydraulic remote?

http://www.everythingattachments.com/product-p/wrl-front-blade-ha.htm


----------



## Danthedog (Feb 7, 2016)

I have high and low range, low range works very well at high rpm(2200) no prob But I need the plow for dirt road because of sticks and


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Danthedog;2113791 said:


> I have high and low range, low range works very well at high rpm(2200) no prob�� But I need the plow for dirt road because of sticks and����


I believe he was asking if you have the 3rd function valve in your loader. You will need it in order to angle a plow, otherwise you can go with a pusher (kind of like a giant box blade, except for the front).


----------



## kfxgreenie (Feb 5, 2016)

derekslawncare;2113802 said:


> I believe he was asking if you have the 3rd function valve in your loader. You will need it in order to angle a plow, otherwise you can go with a pusher (kind of like a giant box blade, except for the front).


Yeah or he could go with a manual angle but i don't think that would work to well being in a wheel chair.

Manual Angle Plow
http://www.everythingattachments.com/product-p/wrl-front-blade-ma.htm

Compact Tractor Pusher
http://www.everythingattachments.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FFC-SNOWPUSH-COMPACT-TRACTOR


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

go check out tractorbynet.com well covered there in the snow removal section


----------



## Danthedog (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks all for help,all set now, dtd


----------



## pythons37 (Dec 16, 2014)

Dan, will you please tell us what you ended up getting and where you got it? Thanks.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

pythons37;2114126 said:


> Dan, will you please tell us what you ended up getting and where you got it? Thanks.


And also after you've used it a few times, come back and let us know how you like it.


----------



## Danthedog (Feb 7, 2016)

Will do ,let me veue it first. Dtd


----------

